# danish oil



## verdo1 (Jan 28, 2009)

hope you can help folks..
i believe i,ve made a big mistake by applying 3 coats of danish oil onto a white oak kitchen worktop..i have buffed between coats and after the finish coat..the worktop is fitted on site..i,ve noticed that it marks and stains easily..is there something i can do to improve it and toughen it up..
i normally spray my projects so danish oil is a product that i,m unfamilure with..i,m trying to avoid striping down the timber or replacing it..
i hope one of you can help..


----------

